
How Netflix gives all its engineers SSH access - janvdberg
https://www.oreilly.com/learning/how-netflix-gives-all-its-engineers-ssh-access
======
Amir6
Download link of the video since "oreilly" is an a* h* organization who
doesn't allow you to watch it without signing into an account:

[http://srv72.clipconverter.cc/download/3LCUfYeKqZmwY7Wr2Nmaa...](http://srv72.clipconverter.cc/download/3LCUfYeKqZmwY7Wr2NmaarVhnGhtY25snZeWtHyc0aJ3oqeuy9XXnas%3D/602.mp4)

